# 493 PER TURNIPS



## kacchan (Apr 28, 2020)

Im looking for mushroom diys  or maybe gulliver furnitures


----------



## matt2019 (Apr 28, 2020)

Sadly don’t have any of those; I can tip in bells though if that works for you?


----------



## Dancer49 (Apr 28, 2020)

are you willing to take other items?


----------



## bonsai_jam (Apr 28, 2020)

Would NMT be OK too?


----------



## Leen (Apr 28, 2020)

I have a leaning tower of pisa


----------



## Redlatios (Apr 28, 2020)

i have a hula dancing doll, would you accept it?


----------



## tabris (Apr 28, 2020)

I can bring some Gulliver furniture! Or NMT. Would love to come sell.


----------



## dwojo68 (Apr 28, 2020)

interested in coming. can only tip in bells tho.


----------



## Yero (Apr 28, 2020)

I could give you a NMT as well!


----------



## Elegant Star123 (Apr 28, 2020)

i could offer NMT too if you end up accepting that!


----------



## charrebi (Apr 28, 2020)

I could trade a south pole!


----------



## jskrillamomilla (Apr 28, 2020)

I will tip you 99k per trip...i may have about 5 or 6.  I will add a bonus tip for the last trip!


----------



## frogjail (Apr 28, 2020)

i would love to stop by but i can only tip in bells -- would that be alright?


----------



## johnstar (Apr 28, 2020)

Could I stop by if you're still available? I can donate bells


----------



## gerudovalley (Apr 28, 2020)

I only have bells as well ;___; would like to come if available!


----------



## Aris (Apr 28, 2020)

Still open?


----------



## Pickler (Apr 28, 2020)

Yo, if you get an extra lucky cat I'd like to buy it from you


----------

